# HS828 Track - Transmission Stuck in Slow Forward



## Ryan71198 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi, I have a ~15 yr old HS828 Track that suddenly became stuck in slow forward position, regardless of where the lever is positioned. The lever mechanism appears to be working where I can see it. Everything else seems to be functioning as expected. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Sounds like the cable could be broken. Check if the shift lever on the transmission moves when you move the speed lever.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the 828 is between 20 and 28 years old.

other than cable , check the hydro-static oil. if oil is low look for leaks or a seal that is pushing out of the transmission where the axle is. common problem if cap is on too tight.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I had a shift cable snap off and get stuck in forward. I clamped a small vise-grip plier onto the end and used it to shift until a new cable came in from the dealer.


----------



## Ryan71198 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks, after closer inspection of the cable, noticed it was disconnected. Problems solved. Thanks. 
Now off to replacing auger bolt... again... always something


----------

